# Waylen



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Yet another abandoned cat wandered into my sisters yard that she began to feed. He stayed for pets and loving and attention. Today he showed up injured. She managed to get him into a crate & we took him to the vet. I asked the vet to have him tested and then do everything he needed to get him back to optimal health. They FIV and FelV tested him for us since this cat had contact with her fake feral who is out of doors maybe 5% of the time.

He came up FIV possitive. I have to call tomorrow to have him put down. My heart is breaking. There is no one who can take him. There isnt even anyone who has room to foster him. He fights with other cats so we cant risk putting him out in with the general population. 

He has scars on his big ole tom cat face. Hes had a hard life since the heartless person who abandoned him to fend for himself. I had such hope for him. My heart is breaking. We had named him Waylen since hed come wail for food from my sister. 

Waylen we loved you. We only wanted the best for you. Im so sorry.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm sorry for you, your sis and for Waylon. I've had to have two young cats (who just showed up) pts because of positive tests. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Heidi. So many of these guys are forgotten little souls. It breaks my heart that no one is there to care and grieve for them. He wanted love and safety. He kept trying to get into my sisters house. He wanted to be with the other cats. I dont want him to go to the other side without being remembered or known about... tears coming again..this is so hard to bare.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am crying for Waylen, too. And for all the others who suffer and are alone. It is so sad and heartbreaking. But I am thankful you and your sister have given him love and caring while you could. He will be free now to play with other kitties, no hunger or pain shall burden him again.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you LilRed. Im sure he feels all our good energy and prayers in their passing. Its obvious you have a big heart for cats.


----------



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

That's so sad. I'm sure that you've looked into all of the other possibilities. It's too bad that there's not a no kill shelter that could take him. Everytime I read these posts I start crying. Positive thoughts coming your way from me, my husband, and the furry babies. *HUGS*


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is the sad part. There is no place for him to go and there is no one to foster him. the only no kill shelter in the area doesnt take FIV cats and the other one up in tucson has around 500 cats when their limit I think is around 200. It broke my heart.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless little Waylon's heart. I wish we could help him. We don't know the many, many heartbreaking stories about abandoned pets and feral cats. God bless His little creatures.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My heart is aching thinking about Waylen. At least he knew love finally & he never has to worry about food & care again


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Jeanie said:


> We don't know the many, many heartbreaking stories about abandoned pets and feral cats. God bless His little creatures.


I think if we knew it would be just too much to bear. It hurts so much when there is nothing to be done...
Merry, thank you for all you tried to do. Gentle bridge vibes to you, Waylen.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you everyone. I didnt want him passing without anyone knowing he was here. He wanted a home, love, and food and the comfort of someone giving him attention each day. He had a hard life once he was abandoned. He was searching for a home to take him in. It broke our hearts to do this.


----------

